# it's not dead yet(!)



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, it's not actually dead yet. There was not guarantee on the frog, but I was going to take the 'dead' frog back to the pet store in hopes they would think I might make a scene with the dead frog and give at least part of my money back. It hopped shortly after I put it in a container.

WHAT ARE THE BEST WAYS TO PROVIDE IT AN OPPORTUNITY TO SURVIVE? It can hardly move. I sprayed it with a pressurized sprayer and put coco hut over it.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sometimes, when they have a calcium deficiency (how long was he at the pet store with no supplements?) they can seize up and appear to be dead.

Is is possible that his tank is too warm? I recall that there is an aquarium heater in it.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

frogface said:


> Sometimes, when they have a calcium deficiency (how long was he at the pet store with no supplements?) they can seize up and appear to be dead.
> 
> Is is possible that his tank is too warm? I recall that there is an aquarium heater in it.



Well, it's dead now. 75 deg F was the tank was temp. I don't think that's too warm.

The pet store where I got it offered a reduced price on the next frog. From a certain perspective, I think I should not take it but drive out to Josh's. But I have no car. Or, I should go to the local pet store that says on their website that they breed their own. But I don't have much money. 

The replacement frog is and a larger, more mature specimen--I think it might be an auratus, too.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you should find a ride to Josh's. He has good quality frogs that he breeds himself, and, he knows what they are. 

The problem with the frog from that pet store wasn't just that it was identified incorrectly. It also appeared to be a hybrid frog; auratus and azureus (based on the stomach looking like azureus). Even if it is an actual auratus (not hybrid) he needs to be able to tell you what kind of auratus it is. 

IMO, I would stay away from frogs from that shop. Not just because of the hybrid issue. If the one frog was sick, chances are very good that the next frog from there will have the same illness. 

All just my opinion. I think it's worth it to start out with a good, healthy, quality frog.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that it didn't pull through. My first darts were "farm-raised" auratus from a pet store, I lost them pretty quickly (not a good first experience). I would strongly suggest purchasing from a breeder (like Josh's), starting with healthy frogs can make a huge difference. There may be some local froggers that would be willing to drive you out there...never hurts to ask.

EDIT: Kris beat me to it...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you look at the recent ad for Josh's frogs, you'll see how each of his auratus has the type of auratus listed. As do his tincs. The place you get your frogs needs to be able to give you those details.

Here's a link to the ad so you can see what I mean:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/76660-hoppy-holidays-joshsfrogs.html


----------

